# Photos for medical exam



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I read that for the Medical Exam you need to bring 3 photos. Does anyone know whether these photos need to be US passport size or will Australian Passport size do?

cheers.


----------



## Keith1 (May 3, 2011)

OzinMI said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read that for the Medical Exam you need to bring 3 photos. Does anyone know whether these photos need to be US passport size or will Australian Passport size do?
> 
> cheers.


I believe that you will need photos of the US size - 2" x 2".
Most passport photo retailers can do it in that size.


----------



## OzinMI (Apr 19, 2011)

Many thanks


----------

